# My mice!



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I just -have- to show them off. They're not for breeding and were "saved" from snake food tanks. Bella was a rescue from a neglect home, but was also originally from a feeder tank. They're a good group, even if they all have thier little quirks and issues.

I'm doing battle with mites right now, so excuse any roughness on any of these guys.

Augustus-









And the does-
Left to right- Jane, Bella, Sophie (being a photobomb), and Isabel








Left to right- Bella, Jane, Isabel, and Sophie. I actually got them to all face the same way for once!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww.
I love Isabel  Very pretty


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

realy like Augustus and Jane


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, I love a happy ending but then I always have been a soppy git  well done for giving them a loving home!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Augustus and Isabel are my fave


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you guys! I'm such a tremendously soft hearted person. 25 pets, most of them from bad situations.

I'm the kind of person who walked into the pet store to buy (FROZEN) snake food, looked in the mouse tank, and saw an agouti buck, fell in love, then came back the next day to "save" him, even when he was hunched in a corner looking sick and bit her 7 times. Yeah, I had no reason to save him at all except for a gut feeling. Really happy I did, he's a total love bug. He's on my chest right now being cute and marking me with skunk-pee.

I got Sophie from the snake food tank, found out she needed buddies, so I got her Isabel. Isabel was in a tank of 4 week olds along with Jane, who was much younger. Isabel was the oldest one, making her potentially the mother. The babies looked very similar to merles and I WANTED one, but my sexing skills sucked and I wasn't sure about gender. Then a day later I was in that area of town and popped in to "save" Jane. A few months later, someone messages me on facebook about a mouse her brother is neglecting. I jump on saving "him". Her brother called the mouse Butt Toast. "He" arived in a filthy critter-trail type thing full of pine bedding, eating Kaytee, all itchy and with patchy hair on "his" head. Better diet, friends, and new bedding made Butt Toast a whole new mouse. The itching stopped, her hair came back, the scabs healed. And "he", who was a girl, got a new name- Bella. 

No..I don't spoil them. Not even. Nahhhhh. /denial.

I almost rescued a couple of Waltzing mice last night. Poor lovelies. A PEW girl, and a PEW boy, waltzing opposite directions at Petco.  Broke my heart.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a soft spot for animals as well. Thats how I ended up with a house full of them,lol.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Ouch. Forgt what I said about Augustus being sweet. Just walked up and bit me pretty hard. He's trying to do it again. Not sure what's gotten into him.


----------

